# Anyone ever use "magic dust" from P,L & BBQ?



## billyq (Dec 20, 2007)

Has anyone ever used Mike Mills' recipe for his magic dust rub.  I'm gonna do six racks of baby backs tommorrow.  I'm of the thinking that if it's not broke, don't fix it.  Hence I've been using the same rub since I started this hobby.  But, if the trusty members here recommend it, I'll try it.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, iv'e used it..........good stuff!
I have my own rub recipe also that everyone seem's to like but there is SO many good rub's out there you just have to try something different once in a while!!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll second that!  Good stuff, but I use my own.  There is no shortage of good quality rubs/rub recipes out there.


----------

